# Madara x Mito



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Accept it.​


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooooh sh!!!t.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

This was the real reason for the fight at VOTE.

No wonder he stole Shodai's wood.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Uchiha/Uzumaki are destined lovers. Thats for sure.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

Hashirama tapped it first.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Hashirama tapped it first.



Please Madara tapped it way before Hashirama.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

DragonOfChoas said:


> Please Madara tapped it way before Hashirama.



Datwood says otherwise.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Hashirama tapped it first.



if it's anything like narusakusasu then this is what happened:

1- hashirame is madara's leftover.
2- feeling lonely, hashirame turns to mito who is also madara's leftover.
3- in each case, madara did not give two fucks about the two but they were "posesive".
4- madara fights hashirame and mito in self defense.


in other words, madara tapped mato's ass first, then tapped by hashirame who's ass was tapped by madara


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 27, 2011)

I gotta look for my theory about Madara having a baby with Mito and the real reason behind the Valley of the End fight: Mito's love.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 27, 2011)

lol @ Uchiha's being interested in anything not to do with family.

Come on, you know them Uchiha's were balls deep in their mothers/sisters/aunts/cousins 

Meanwhile, Hashirama, gifted with the body of a god and the power of wood, and a pimp throne had women falling all over him. Why, I bet he had a good number of Uchiha women dancing on his long tree branch. That's why they wouldn't follow Madara.

The power of the Wood compelled them.

Madara just wanted to be Hashirama. He admired him sooo much.

lawl.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know, that flashback pic makes her her look pretty angry at him.

I always believed the Uchiha used selective breeding using only powerful kunoichis. Mito being the most powerful kunoichi back then gives credit that he might have pursued her in order to gain Rinnegan Uchihas with her. But it I guess that didn't work.

That and if he is all: "She was the only women I ever loved" and goes all "Brock Samson" on us, it'll take down Madara badass level so bad.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Datwood says otherwise.



Madara was first, then Mito tasted "The Wood" and thus ensued battle at VOTE.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute couple.


----------



## HellMoon (Oct 27, 2011)

So all those fierce battles between Hashi and Madara happened because they just want to tap Mito's ass?

We can now conclude Sakura will be the main factor for the future fight between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 27, 2011)

this forshadowing of uchiha and uzumaki is not fun


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> if it's anything like narusakusasu then this is what happened:
> 
> 1- hashirame is madara's leftover.
> 2- feeling lonely, hashirame turns to mito who is also madara's leftover.
> ...



Nope.

1-Tobirama was Madara's leftover
2-Mad that Madara dumped him he goes to Mito for comfort, one thing leads to another...
3-Hashirama walks in on Mito & Tobirama, the latter leaves seeing Mito Hashirama shows her dat wood
4-Later Madara goes off into the woods finds Mito _with_ the Senju bros, he copies their moves with the sharingan using them on Mito later

In short Tobirama tapped that ass first then Hashi followed by Madara.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 27, 2011)

We need a pairing thread obviously. Here I thoight madara was like sasuke  but thats actually tobi. Madara wanted mito.

Here is how VoTE went between madara and hashirama. Madara and mito were gf and bf. But one day madara was late on their date causr he was busy stealing his brother's eyes. Mito got pissed and dumped him. Hashirama came knocking and mito married him. Madara was pissed and unleashed his pet on hashirama. mito took kyuubi away from madara making him more miserable.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> This was the real reason for the fight at VOTE.
> 
> No wonder he stole Shodai's wood.


This man is onto something.

It's not that Madara and Mito were an item or that Madara wanted Mito. It's that he wanted *Hashirama* but Mito stole him away. Notice how Mito is frowning in that panel instead of smiling at Madara. If he was reminiscing about a love interest, she'd be smiling at him.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Why do you think he was hidden after the battle to tap that ass from the shadows while Shodai ruled the village at the front.

Mito was a two timer.

Also there was a translation mistake on the flashback chapter:


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 1-Tobirama was Madara's leftover
> 2-Mad that Madara dumped him he goes to Mito for comfort, one thing leads to another...
> ...



your science is flawed 

why do you think madara and hashirame fought? politics?

hell no. it was obvious self defense but because senju are racist preks, they did not believe him


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> This man is onto something.
> 
> It's not that Madara and Mito were an item or that Madara wanted Mito. It's that he wanted *Hashirama* but Mito stole him away. Notice how Mito is frowning in that panel instead of smiling at Madara. If he was reminiscing about a love interest, she'd be smiling at him.



So Madara never wanted Mito?

He wanted Hashirama?

Now that I think about it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Why do you think he was hidden after the battle to tap that ass from the shadows while Shodai ruled the village at the front.
> 
> Mito was a two timer.
> 
> Also there was a translation mistake on the flashback chapter:



 

naruto follows this tradition


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Wll Tobi does have sort of body of Shodai that is everlasting.
The Power in a Name


Maybe the threesome theory is true.

Madara did say he wanted to become complete. Madara x Mito x Shodai is more likely.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 27, 2011)

it's confirmed naruto x sasuke is canon


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Uchiha/Uzumaki are destined lovers. Thats for sure.



This is true Uchiha +Uzumaki =:ho


----------



## Yuna (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> So Madara never wanted Mito?
> 
> He wanted Hashirama?
> 
> Now that I think about it kinda makes sense.


Especially since Sasuke supposedly mirrors Madara while Naruto mirrors Hashirama. SasuNaru is predestined!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

I would post my HashiMadaMito fanart and say "Accept it", but you can see boobs and I don't want to get banned.


----------



## ultimateboss1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Man every major battle starts over P*s*y! ....lol sooo sad


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I would post my HashiMadaMito fanart and say "Accept it", but they're all naked and I don't want to get banned.


I only want to see Mito naked.



I expect shitstorm if Mito has pink hair and green eyes.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I would post my HashiMadaMito fanart and say "Accept it", but you can see boobs and I don't want to get banned.




Post it in the bathhouse 


Blaze said:


> I only want to see Mito naked.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect shitstorm if Mito has pink hair and green eyes.



I?m sure the first hokages wife is supposed to be pretty


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Especially since Sasuke supposedly mirrors Madara while Naruto mirrors Hashirama. SasuNaru is predestined!



Dat HashiMada:ho

I should have known


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> So Madara never wanted Mito?
> 
> He wanted Hashirama?
> 
> Now that I think about it kinda makes sense.



Kinda.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Reddress00 said:


> Post it in the bathhouse



I'm not a member.

I think it's safe to post but I can never be sure. Madara's hand covers most of her.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> it's confirmed naruto x sasuke is canon



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HellMoon (Oct 27, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> it's confirmed naruto x sasuke is canon



So how do you want to put Sakura into this equation?

Naruto= Hashirama
Sasuke= Madara
Sakura= Mito?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

This 2 boys one girl shinobi squad should have been banned a long time ago it creates trouble.


Unless it was created to pay respect to MadMitoSho legendry threesome.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creepy.

But canon


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

HellMoon said:


> So how do you want to put Sakura into this equation?
> 
> Naruto= Hashirama
> Sasuke= Madara
> Sakura= Mito?



No. Hashi, Madara, and Mito are all competent adults and not a bunch of crybaby teenagers. Never make that comparison again.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> No. Hashi, Madara, and Mito are all competent adults and not a bunch of crybaby teenagers. Never make that comparison again.


You have to take age into account, Pika.


Also PM me the pic I'll post it in Bathhouse as well for others to see.


----------



## Crona (Oct 27, 2011)

Huh, another person to add to HashiMadaIzu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> You have to take age into account, Pika.
> 
> 
> Also PM me the pic I'll post it in Bathhouse as well for others to see.



Hashirama never acted like Naruto. 

Perhaps I'll hunt down a mod.



Violet Haze said:


> Huh, another person to add to HashiMadaIzu



I ship TobiramaMito. Wanna join?

Founding fivesome. bama


----------



## Crona (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I ship TobiramaMito. Wanna join?
> 
> Founding fivesome. bama



Hell yea


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama never acted like Naruto.
> 
> Perhaps I'll hunt down a mod.



Yea the only thing they both have is some will of fire that is all. Shodai looks more of a serious type.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2011)

Women cause men to go crazy


----------



## chauronity (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, this goes as planned. 

Hashirama = Naruto
Madara = Sasuke
Mito = Sakura

That hints that Naruto will most likely get Sakura, even if Hinata was there.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Yeah, this goes as planned.
> 
> Hashirama = Naruto
> Madara = Sasuke
> ...


I don't think so
Let's not imply too much team 7 pairing otherwise mod will lock the thread.



Stick to pre-Konoha. I mean the Uzamaki clans leader was not Mito actually it was someone else usually you remember the leader but Madara thought of Mito only.
The Power in a Name


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Yeah, this goes as planned.
> 
> Hashirama = Naruto
> Madara = Sasuke
> ...



This would mean Mito was interested in Madaras dick


----------



## HInch (Oct 27, 2011)

This has ruined my day.

You monster.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I ship TobiramaMito. Wanna join?
> 
> Founding fivesome. bama



Founding Fivesome sounds awesome.

Dat HashiMadaMitoIzuTobi


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thats Tobi 
True Madara is into ginger women


----------



## HellMoon (Oct 27, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Yeah, this goes as planned.
> 
> Hashirama = Naruto
> Madara = Sasuke
> ...



But Sakura is not an Uzumaki. Not even an Uchiha or a Senju. She is just a another fodder who was lucky enough to hang around with Naruto and Sasuke. Even Hinata is much special than Sakura.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> This would mean Mito was interested in Madaras dick



Yeah, girls tend to be interested in bad boys but end up taking the safer one (after getting butthurt).



HellMoon said:


> But Sakura is not an Uzumaki. Not even an Uchiha or a Senju. She is just a another fodder who was lucky enough to hang around with Naruto and Sasuke. Even Hinata is much special than Sakura.



You're just not seeing the big picture and behind the lines, are you?

EDIT: 

I'm not talking about bloodlines, i'm talking about romantic-esque threesome cliche drama. Kinda like Helen of Troy et cetera.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Thats Tobi
> True Madara is into ginger women & Senju Men



Fixed.


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm...

Madara = Sasuke
Mito = Naruto
Hashirama = ..?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Founding Fivesome sounds awesome.
> 
> Dat HashiMadaMitoIzuTobi


Well Izuna is a Uchiha and Madara's brother so they could have similar taste in women.

But maybe he was like Itachi with bro before hoe and gave Madara his eyes so he could have Mito. Another similarity

Everything is starting to make sense.



HellMoon said:


> But Sakura is not an Uzumaki. Not even an  Uchiha or a Senju. She is just a another fodder who was lucky enough to  hang around with Naruto and Sasuke. Even Hinata is much special than  Sakura.



The only thing she might be would be an indirect Senju maybe like lots of people in Konoha that might be used as an explanation to what happened to the senju clan.

Anyway the team 7 comparison is kind of faulty.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> The only thing she might be would be an indirect Senju maybe like lots of people in Konoha that might be used as an explanation to what happened to the senju clan.


So Sasuke and Sakura will fight over Naruto
I like it


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Well Izuna is a Uchiha and Madara's brother so they could have similar taste in women.


*Most *of the time siblings have different taste in most things.



chauronity said:


> Yeah, girls tend to be interested in bad boys  but end up taking the safer one after having good sex with the bad one .



Thats actually true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Everyone drop the T7 crap. Blaze is right. The thread will just get locked if that happens and the incessant "EVERY TIME TWO MEN AND ONE WOMAN EXIST IN NARUTOVERSE, IT'S A T7 PARALLEL" shit got old back in Part 1 when it stopped working with the Sannin.



gershvin said:


> Thats Tobi
> True Madara is into ginger women



Who else is obsessed enough to get a naked statue?

The Japanese fandom wonders as well.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> *Most *of the time siblings have different taste in most things.


I don't know about that but given it's a manga it could go either way.


Anyway, I meant she has the high qualities for an uchiha to look at.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG XD
Dat kissing Tobi/Hashi pic XDDDD
Meh..they only hugging...


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> So Sasuke and Sakura will fight over Naruto
> I like it


That would be awful to see.


We already have the Sakura and Naruto chasing Sasuke anything else would be too much.


Then again if it was Naruto and Sasuke chasing Sakura I would love it just for the fact the amount of paring war thread it would create.


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Accept it.​



Mito is kind of cute. She looks like Tenten mixed with Tsunade features and Ino's eyes.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 27, 2011)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Her hairstyle makes her cute.
/


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> That would be awful to see.
> 
> 
> We already have the Sakura and Naruto chasing Sasuke anything else would be too much.
> ...



Meh that wouldn?t be interesting at all  ,there are plenty of stories where rivals fight over a woman 
And honestly you don?t need to wait for that for having shitstorm ,Shitstorm happens almost everytime when Naruto starts to speak with a female creature.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> meh that wouldn?t be interesting at all  ,there are plenty of stories where rivals fight over a woman
> And honestly you don?t need to wait for that for having shitstorm ,Shitstorms happens almost everytime when Naruto starts to speak with a female creature.


True.

Well mod would have to allow threads of the pairings given it would be in the story. So more freedom.



Anyway back to the awesome paring.


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Anyway back to the awesome paring.



It would be interesting to see how the Uchiha and Uzumaki clans thought of each other, given that Naruto stands more for Uzumaki than he stands for Senju and Sauce ofcourse stands for Uchiha.


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Accept it.​


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Her hairstyle makes her cute.
> /



I agree. But just like Koharu, whenever I hear their names I picture their old selves first. :sweat


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> It would be interesting to see how the Uchiha and Uzumaki clans thought of each other, given that Naruto stands much more for Uzumaki than he stands for Senju and Sauce ofcourse stands for Uchiha.


Sometimes I question the need for a Uzamaki clan in the first place. Could have easily made him a senju through making Minato a senju all it did was add an extra clan on top of senju.

I remember him saying in some interview about trying to maybe give some meaning to the spiral symbol which of course was the whirlpool village. The interview was in the mangahelpers forums.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

I just can't get into Madara x Mito

The Fivesome on the other hand


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh so I wasn't the only one thinking about that 

They look pretty good together.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I agree. But just like Koharu, whenever I hear their names I picture their old selves first. :sweat


Age is an eternal enemy of fanservice.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Also there was a translation mistake on the flashback chapter:



That pic is SO edit-material. Posting in 5 minutes


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly, Madara looks much better with her than Shodai,Shodai and her don?t fit very well from the appearance  IMO


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

^^How so? Madara and Hashi have a similar appearance with both having black hair and black eyes.



Blaze said:


> Sometimes I question the need for a Uzamaki clan in the first place. Could have easily made him a senju through making Minato a senju all it did was add an extra clan on top of senju.
> 
> I remember him saying in some interview about trying to maybe give some meaning to the spiral symbol which of course was the whirlpool village. The interview was in the mangahelpers forums.



I actually applaud to the Uzumaki clan and Naruto being it's heir. 
I see the whole hatred thing being as much the fault of Senju as that of Uchiha, and who else can bring peace than a third party?

The only thing I wonder is why Namikaze hasn't gotten as much plot relevance as the Uzumaki, but perhaps in due time...


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Honestly, Madara looks much better with her than Shodai,Shodai and her don?t fit very well from the appearance  IMO


I think so too 

Man...Everything/everyone were so much hotter back then...sweet pre-VoTe times...


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> ^^How so? Madara and Hashi have a similar appearance with both having black hair and black eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see why one would not want him to be senju keeps him out of it. 

But it would have made sense in a way since there seems to be an internal/fate battle between the older and younger brother and in a way Sasuke and Naruto would break that destiny/fate so it would have followed Kishi's story.

It's a great name Namikaze. I hope it's not some clan and just a name. I mean there was Sarutobi's dad named Sasuke I want to see him appear too.


----------



## Crona (Oct 27, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> I just can't get into Madara x Mito
> 
> *The Fivesome on the other hand*



You, Pika and me know how to pick em. 

I want Fan art


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> ^^How so? Madara and Hashi have a similar appearance with both having black hair and black eyes.



Madaras hair and eyes make him look much wilder and crazier than Shodai ,*Both *Shodai and and Mito looked pretty 'normal' and thats kind of boring to me ,I like couples that look and act *different *than the other one. For example:Nerdy girl + popular boy ,or bad girl + good guy and e.t.c.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Too many guys. So I'm out of that fivesome pairing.

Threesome is the max.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2011)

Violet Haze said:


> You, Pika and me know how to pick em.
> 
> I want Fan art



Fuck Yea


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Madaras hair and eyes make him look much wilder and crazier than Shodai ,*Both *Shodai and and Mito looked pretty 'normal' and thats kind of boring to me ,I like couples that look and act *different *than the other one. For example:Nerdy girl + popular boy ,or bad girl + good guy and e.t.c.



Meh, imo Mito is quite cute (maybe even the prettiest female introduced) and I think Hashirama is much more handsome than Madara. 
He looks like an italian casanova  whereas Madara looks like the joker without make-up


----------



## Yuna (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Madara = Sasuke
> Mito = Naruto
> Hashirama = ..?


No, it's:
Sasuke: Madara
Naruto: Hashirama
Sakura: Kyuubi
Orochimaru: Mito

Sasuke and Naruto are the pre-destined yaoi-couple torn asunder by some random bitch that just shows up out of nowhere (Orochimaru/Mito).  They then become deadly allies who fight on different sides.

Sakura/Kyuubi is Sasuke/Madara's bitch that they use for personal gain without any regards to their feelings and then discard afterwards.


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> No, it's:
> Sasuke: Madara
> Naruto: Hashirama
> Sakura: Kyuubi
> ...



OR:

Sasuke = Madara
Naruto = Mito AND Hashirama mixed together

Makes more sense this way with Naruto being both Uzumaki, Sasuke's rival and future hokage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Too many guys. So I'm out of that fivesome pairing.
> 
> Threesome is the max.



I've tried to add Toka but she's ugly. 

Time-traveling Mei and Konan?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've tried to add Toka but she's ugly.
> 
> Time-traveling Mei?


Was it Toka the senju, high level female genjutsu user(databook info)? I kind of thought that Kishi was going to give a bit more info on her in manga since it might connect to Sakura who was prasied for her genjutsu skill(yea I know she barely shown any).


That would be win but my SasuMei pairing is good enough..


I don't think there are any more female shown pre Konoha there was that uchiha women in one panel.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara = Sasuke
Mito = Sakura
Hashirama = Naruto? lol


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Too many guys. So I'm out of that fivesome pairing.
> 
> Threesome is the max.



Too much cocks are too much for ya to handle




Fay said:


> Meh, imo Mito is quite cute (maybe even the  prettiest female introduced) and I think Hashirama is much more handsome  than Madara.
> He looks like an italian casanova  whereas Madara looks like the joker without make-up


A cute woman and a joker ? Sounds awesome to me and yes Shodai is much more handsome than Madara but even his pretty face can?t make the pairing more interesting than MadaraXMito for me


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> A cute woman and a joker ? Sounds awesome to me and yes Shodai is much more handsome than Madara but even his pretty face can?t make the pairing more interesting than MadaraXMito for me



We haven't seen Madara's wife yet though, I'm sure she's better fit for him than Mito.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

man..i made a theory about madara-mito-hashirama love triangle 4 months ago. ..only it was in telegram and got recycled.....


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> We haven't seen Madara's wife yet though, I'm sure she's better fit for him than Mito.



Does he even have one? Who would marry him, really? (I would )


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

The Shade said:


> Does he even have one? Who would marry him, really? (I would )



I'm sure he does...his hair and some of his features, Sasuke defs got those from him (Mikoto and Fugaku don't have hair like that), but Sasuke ofcourse became rather good looking.

In all seriousness to this thread, some Uzumaki revelations are about to be revealed with Madara mentioning Nagato the moment he got edo tenseid, him mentioning Mito's clan this chapter and ofcourse his sudden interest in Naruto.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2011)

So Mito went for the Big Wood. 

Poor Madara


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> I'm sure he does...his hair and some of his  features, Sasuke defs got those from him (Mikoto and Fugaku don't have  hair like that), but Sasuke ofcourse became rather good looking.



Sasuke looks more like Izuna .Maybe Izuna had a wife and childreen before he died 

Madara loving someone(after leaving the Uchiha clan behind ) sounds just  to me


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> ^
> Sasuke looks more like Izuna .Maybe Izuna had a wife and childreen before he died
> 
> Madara loving someone sounds just  to me.



Dearest reddress, you don't have to love someone to make babies with them, ask your ancestors in the medieval period


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> Dearest reddress, you don't have to love someone to make babies with them, ask your ancestors in the medieval period




I don?t see a point with Madara making kids though.Maybe he had one,but it seems unlikely to me .


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> I don?t see a point with Madara making kids though.Maybe he had one,but it seems unlikely to me .



It would make the Madara-Sasuke comparison stronger though...it is hyped so much since day 1 with Kyuubi mentioning Sasuke's chakra being so similar to Madara's...


----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato's mother was found


----------



## Koi (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah, shit.  I'm into it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato's real mother and father


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato's real mother and father



Please no


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> Please no



why not?  Would explain a lot of things.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato's real mother and father



Kishi, do it!!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 27, 2011)

i cant believe how many posts this thread has gotten. naruto fans sure do love them some crack pairings.


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not really possible is it for Madara and Mito to be Nagato's parents? seeing as mito was old when Kushina was young, and Jiraiya was an adult when he met him, so Nagato would be about Minato's age, ish. So I don't think it makes sense...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 27, 2011)

The Shade said:


> It's not really possible is it for Madara and Mito to be Nagato's parents? seeing as mito was old when Kushina was young, and Jiraiya was an adult when he met him, so Nagato would be about Minato's age, ish. So I don't think it makes sense...



Madara is dropping meteors from the sky and you talk about making sense


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

The Shade said:


> It's not really possible is it for Madara and Mito to be Nagato's parents? seeing as mito was old when Kushina was young, and Jiraiya was an adult when he met him, so Nagato would be about Minato's age, ish. So I don't think it makes sense...



well Uzumakis' have very long life-spans apparently lol  They probably age slower and thus have a longer reproductive time-spans as well.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 27, 2011)

The Shade said:


> It's not really possible is it for Madara and Mito to be Nagato's parents? seeing as mito was old when Kushina was young, and Jiraiya was an adult when he met him, so Nagato would be about Minato's age, ish. So I don't think it makes sense...


You raise a fine point.

Nagato was born roughly around the same time as Minato, except he's most probably *younger* than Minato by a few years. When Kushina met Minato, they were roughly the same age (in the academy together), which means that they were around 10-12-ish in age.

Meanwhile Mito was already *dying of old age*. Mito... of the Uzumaki clan... of the Ushiogakure village, renowned for its longevity was dying of *old age*. Which means that by the time Nagato was born, Mito was probably around 70-90 years old.

So, if we're to remove our Crack Pairing Glasses, Mito cannot possibly be Nagato's mother.


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Madara is dropping meteors from the sky and you talk about making sense



This is a good point... those two huge passing meteors that just happened to be there and come down in like a second... nothing suspect there 



FallenAngelII said:


> So, if we're to remove our Crack Pairing Glasses, Mito cannot possibly be Nagato's mother.



Indeed, though it would be an interesting idea... but she even looked wizened.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Once again pairing thread is the most viewed XD


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 27, 2011)

that is sexy.
not impossible since mito had longevity...why did kishi give her that quality. and madara living forever.


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm...well MadaMito is kind of like SasuNaru, with Sasuke being a cocky Uchiha antagonist like Madara and Naruto being an Uzumaki kyuubi jinchuuriki like Mito...

So does that mean that Nagato is what SasuNaru's child would be like ?


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 27, 2011)

I prefer Tobirama/Mito in a tragic affair sense. 



> Mito being the most powerful kunoichi back then


and still is. until we get tsunade vs madara.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> It would make the Madara-Sasuke comparison stronger though...it is hyped so much since day 1 with Kyuubi mentioning Sasuke's chakra being so similar to Madara's...



madara is asexual, he only love himself 
so is sasuke


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 27, 2011)

Mito became lonely and found out that Madara was still alive and made a baby with her...
Madara lovin older wemen.

I wouldn't be surprised if Madara took the fetus and frozed it until use.


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Yeah, this goes as planned.
> 
> Hashirama = Naruto
> Madara = Sasuke
> ...


----------



## Evilene (Oct 27, 2011)

Omg that gif.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 27, 2011)

So Uchiha and Uzumaki reversed roles?. 

Madara wanted to tap Mito's ass just like Naruto wants Sasuke's


----------



## Kage (Oct 27, 2011)

hmm...somehow i don't think it was mito madara had a thing for.


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 27, 2011)

my god sakuras her own person. must she be compared to every other girl? like rin and tsunade...


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Why so shocked? Mito being an Uzumaki + kyuubi jinchuriki obviously means she is exactly like Sakura 



Kage said:


> hmm...somehow i don't think it was mito madara had a thing for.



Ofcourse not, Madara's one true love is himself...


----------



## Evilene (Oct 27, 2011)

Kage said:


> hmm...somehow i don't think it was mito madara had a thing for.



Well it wasn't her wood he got his hands on.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Once again pairing thread is the most viewed XD



This fandom is tsundere for pairings


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 27, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> my god sakuras her own person. must she be compared to every other girl? like rin and tsunade...



sajura never original in first place, she just typical girl in most manga/anime
konan, hinata, tenten, tsunade, ino, temari and much more are more interesting than her

having sakura as name, pink hair, hot temper, big strength
nothing above that can make her stand out and unique, she's so stereotype


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh God 

Don't let this turn into a Sakura thread


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2011)

people who are making parallel between mito and sakura, you are doing it wrong!



it is mito>naruto
hashirama>naruto 

naruto is mito and hashirama for madara's sasuke .

Uchihas are destined to have strong feelings towards Senjus and Uzumakis, may it be love or hate, or both. And they seem to have a thing mainly for kyuubi vessels .

sasuke x naruto is more than confirmed .


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

Sigh This was a fun thread. Then the people with agendas infiltrated it. 

Can we keep the current generation pairings away from the fun please?


----------



## Kage (Oct 27, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Well it wasn't her wood he got his hands on.





he was a man with a plan. didn't let some bitch stop him 



CandleGuy said:


> Sigh This was a fun thread. Then the people with agendas infiltrated it.
> 
> Can we keep the current generation pairings away from the fun please?



ffffffffuuuu

*ignores jeannes bait*


----------



## Fay (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> people who are making parallel between mito and sakura, you are doing it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupsz, I said that too.

Mito = Uzumaki + Kyuubi jinchuriki
Hashirama = hokage + Madara's rival
Madara = Uchiha + hashirama's rival

Naruto = Hashi + Mito
Sasuke = Madara

Now the only question left is, did HashiMito and Madara have romantic feelings for each other ? If yes: SasuNaru confirmed


----------



## Dei (Oct 27, 2011)

Shodai lacked wood, Madara had to finish the job.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> Jupsz, I said that too.
> 
> Mito = Uzumaki + Kyuubi jinchuriki
> Hashirama = hokage + Madara's rival
> ...


we already know that madara loved hashirama, we just need confirmation about mito


----------



## taeko (Oct 27, 2011)

Mito and Madara? I would love to see that, in exclusive details


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mito and Madara was fucking until Hashirama came into the picture. Once she saw that wood, she dropped Madara. This pissed off Madara like any other man and he attack Hashirama. He didn't give a shit about the Uchiha clan. It was all about Mito.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> Uchihas are destined to have strong feelings towards Senjus and Uzumakis, may it be love or hate, or both. And they seem to have a thing mainly for kyuubi vessels .



Kushina should have been more honest about  her friendship with Mikoto


----------



## Detective Prince (Oct 27, 2011)

Psshar. If I didn't ship HashiMada so much I'd totally be all for this. 

Hm. 

Screw it. XD I'm all for this. And she can't be the 'Sakura' of Gen 1. 

She's from an actual clan for one. XD


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara is a honest individual, fuck you Hashirama for deceiving for close friend Madara and takeover his poor wife


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 27, 2011)

You need a strong life force in order to handle Hashirama's wood. That makes both Mito and Madara the perfect vessel


----------



## Harbour (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara and Mito?

Yeah, i like it.


----------



## Federer (Oct 27, 2011)

A forbidden love like Snape and Lily?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 27, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Madara and Mito?
> 
> Yeah, i like it.



madara__s_revenge


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Madara and Mito?
> 
> Yeah, i like it.



Well that was fast.


----------



## KillerFlow (Oct 27, 2011)

The battle at the VOTE = fighting over Mito xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Kushina should have been more honest about  her friendship with Mikoto


oh shit 

things started to get homo, first woman x woman, now its time for some boy x boy right


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

Psh, what did you think Kushina and Mikoto did when their husbands were away.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Madara and Mito?
> 
> Yeah, i like it.


I guess it's finally proven Madara tapped that ass.


MadaMito's we have won.



ShadowReij said:


> Psh, what did you think Kushina and Mikoto did when their husbands were away.




Fully support the hottest yuri pairing.

Add Mei and the best yuri threesome pairing ever.



I like where this thread has gone.


----------



## lucky (Oct 27, 2011)

she's hawt.

naruto/sasuke is the next generation.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

If only I could destroy Yaoi.


----------



## Kage (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> If only I could destroy Yaoi.



not in kishi's manga you don't.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> If only I could destroy Yaoi.



Let the girls have their fun too Blaze.. and honestly you can try to destroy all yaoi pairings and maybe you will be successful with it ,but you can?t destroy NarutoxSasuke but I?m  sure you are intelligent enough to know that :ho You gotta deal with it :33


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 27, 2011)

HellMoon said:


> So all those fierce battles between Hashi and Madara happened because they just want to tap Mito's ass?
> 
> We can now conclude Sakura will be the main factor for the future fight between Naruto and Sasuke.



Except that ahem, Sasuke doesn't care about Sakura in the slightest bit?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Kage said:


> not in kishi's manga you don't.


Kishi has made us so used to it.


Reddress00 said:


> Let the girls have their fun too Blaze.. and honestly you can try to destroy all yaoi pairings and maybe you will be successful with it ,but you can?t destroy NarutoxSasuke but I?m  sure you are intelligent enough to know that :ho You gotta deal with it


Girls can have fun in yuri.:33



Another thing that pre konoha has is the cool outfits. Mito with that outfit looks so womanish and Madara/Shodai/Tobiramam have these badass outfits. Pre Konoha flashback will be win.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

So the legacy started as such: Madara Hashirama Mito followed by Kushina Mikoto which is now continued with Naruto Sasuke. As much as I hate the end result the logic can be seen.


----------



## Ender (Oct 27, 2011)

best thread in konoha section in a while


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 27, 2011)

*awaiting hentai of Madara x Mito*


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Accept it.​[/CENTER]



I already have.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Kishi has made us so used to it.
> 
> Girls can have fun in yuri.:33



But(most) girls prefer dicks over vags  and you don?t need to destroy yaoi after all ,if you?re used to it


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> But(most) girls prefer dicks over vags  and you don?t need to destroy yaoi after all ,if you?re used to it



I don't know why yaoi just doesn't with fire. Curse you Kishi.


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara calls up Mito

*Mito**:* Hello
*Madara:* cups full of sake, kunochis in my old phone, I should call one and go home. I've been out of the village to loooong. The One that I would try, is happy with the Kage, but I'mma call her anyway and say, F#*K that Kage that you love so bad, I know you still think about the times we had....I said F#*k that Kage that you think you found, I can summon the Kyuubi and come back around...
*Mito:* Are you drunk right now? 
*Madara*:  I'm just saaayin, you can do better.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

^
 that was funny :33 
+rep



ShadowReij said:


> I don't know why yaoi just doesn't with fire. Curse you Kishi.



Ah man you don?t need to wish for Kishi getting cursed ,It?s not kishis fault for having a different view of 'Bromanze'.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> ^
> that was funny :33
> +rep
> 
> ...



He's unknowingly fanning the flames.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 27, 2011)

I demand Hentai


----------



## MinatoEMS (Oct 27, 2011)

Mito and madara had a child, his name is minato you heard it here first!


----------



## mayumi (Oct 27, 2011)

Fay said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Madara = Sasuke
> Mito = Naruto
> Hashirama = ..?


Hashirama is everyone from konoha and sand. Gaara, shikamaru, neji, hinata, sakura, kiba, sai, kakashi, tsunade, ino, iruka.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 27, 2011)

MinatoEMS said:


> Mito and madara had a child, his name is minato you heard it here first!



So Madara is Naruto's grandfather?


----------



## MinatoEMS (Oct 27, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> So Madara is Naruto's grandfather?



Yes! It'll soon be canon!


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

I can ship this pairing.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> He's unknowingly fanning the flames.


I ,a Narusasu fan don?t see it as something negative  You shouldn?t either ,just become used to it like Blaze 

@at Madara being Narutos grandpa ,this is something Naruto would like for sure


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> I ,a Narusasu fan don?t see it as something negative  You shouldn?t either ,just become used to it like Blaze
> 
> @at Madara being Narutos grandpa ,this is something Naruto would like for sure



Oh I am, but that doesn't mean I won't still try killing it on occasion.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh I am, but that doesn't mean I won't still try killing it on occasion.



 

Just be prepared for the Sasuke vs Naruto fight


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Just be prepared for the Sasuke vs Naruto fight



Psh, part two of the yelling and the grabbing of the shirts while rolling around on the ground. Damn you Kishi.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Psh, part two of the yelling and the grabbing of the shirts while rolling around on the ground. Damn you Kishi.



Part two is going to be worse than that .Sasuke will must likely get 'saved ' from Naruto .You know what this means ?

This means hugging and crying :33and their third kiss is going to happen 



Topic:
Yeah Madara tapped that ass


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> This means hugging and crying :33and their third kiss is going to happen



Cant wait.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Cant wait.




______________


----------

